# New graphic card for around 17k



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I need a new graphic card (for my friend). The budget for  graphic card is 17k. here is the PC config:

FX 8350
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (non EVO)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4 GB RAM
WD Blue 500 GB HDD
Corsair GS500 or Seasonic S12II 520W (depending on availability)
NZXT Gamma
Dell S2240L

I have decided to get him an HD7870. Here are the shortlisted variants:

Gigabyte AMD GV-R787OC-2GD 1.0 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  (Gigabyte AMD GV-R787OC-2GD 1.0 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com)
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 Flex Edition 2 GB GDDR5  (Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 Flex Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com)

PS: the config has not been bought yet (but almost finalised), so any changes are welcome


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2013)

HD 7870 XT from mdcomputers will be better IMO


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> HD 7870 XT from mdcomputers will be better IMO


Yeah, that's the best option, but he's buying the PC because of FK's EMI option. IS the gigabyte version good? Any other card from FK?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 8, 2013)

get saphhire hd 7870 xt boost edition.it just slight behind the gtx 660ti in performance and is very good for price

- SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST

ok if he needs from flipkart,then get that gigabyte hd 7870 one,looks good to me and has very good cooling

- *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-ati-...ZXGF&ref=924b06f5-9b5f-4ef4-89b0-83530ec8697c


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

Any help here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/173570-webistes-emi-option.html will help getting a better card too.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 8, 2013)

or if you want price/performance gpu then get gtx 660.it is just 4-5% behind then hd 7870 and really good for the price (saves 2k) + it will outperform hd 7870 in games like bf3,crysis 3 etc.

- Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N660OC-2GD Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com




Spoiler



*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

I think the EMI option is based on Credit Card right on Flipkart? If it is so he can buy from anywhere and ask his Credit Card Company to transform it in to EMis.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I think the EMI option is based on Credit Card right on Flipkart? If it is so he can buy from anywhere and ask his Credit Card Company to transform it in to EMis.


Is that possible? CAn someone make a purchase from mdcomputers and make payment in installments?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

If you are buying with Credit Card talk to the Credit Card company,they do convert purchases in to EMi.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 8, 2013)

there may be charges from the cc company to convert into EMI check with them the options


Spoiler



let's say I am the XBank & you have a credit card of my bank.
Now you purchase something from MD Computers. Now i will pay MD Computers the full amount.

Now you(the CC holder) ask me that you need to transform the purchase into EMI, i tell you there will be y% charge if i convert to let's say 6 month EMI & you agree.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

^ so is it like that the cc company pays the full amount to the seller and charges the buyer (the cc holder) in installments?

^ so is it like that the cc company pays the full amount to the seller and charges the buyer (the cc holder) in installments?

GTX 660 vs HD 7870? i cant decide.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> there may be charges from the cc company to convert into EMI check with them the options
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Even if you buy it from flipkart in EMI you will be charged,anyways.



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ so is it like that the cc company pays the full amount to the seller and charges the buyer (the cc holder) in installments?
> 
> ^ so is it like that the cc company pays the full amount to the seller and charges the buyer (the cc holder) in installments?
> 
> GTX 660 vs HD 7870? i cant decide.



HD 7870 the Asus one. It can be overclocked unlike the GTX660 which is locked.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Even if you buy it from flipkart in EMI you will be charged,anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> HD 7870 the Asus one. It can be overclocked unlike the GTX660 which is locked.


> What about the sapphire one I mentioned in the original post?

> GTX660 is locked?????


----------



## vickybat (May 8, 2013)

^^ It has a power limiter (+10%) and clock speeds cannot increase after a limit. Its not like it can't be overclocked but 7870 can be overclocked more.
Actually its not wise to overclock a card to insane levels for a few fps because of longevity issues. GTX titan has no power limiter and can be overclocked far higher resulting in 25 - 30% increase.

for gtx 660, check this:

HARDOCP - Overclocking - ASUS GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Video Card Review 

For titan, check this:

HARDOCP - Introduction - Default Clocks - NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Overclocking Review


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

Gigabyte AMD GV-R787OC-2GD 1.0 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

This ones good,indeed.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gigabyte AMD GV-R787OC-2GD 1.0 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
> 
> This ones good,indeed.


Yeah, that's the one I'm looking into. It's has better cooler than others.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

But Gigabytes GPU service policy is tricky. They send it abroad and etc... So take a note of that. Otherwise the card looks very interesting.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> But Gigabytes GPU service policy is tricky. They send it abroad and etc... So take a note of that. Otherwise the card looks very interesting.


So, which one do you recommend out of those available at FK?


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2013)

^^ See if you can get the sapphire version. 7870 are retailing less than 16k in kolkata (vedant computers). 

Incinerator or cilus can help you to bag one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ See if you can get the sapphire version. 7870 are retailing less than 16k in kolkata (vedant computers).
> 
> Incinerator or cilus can help you to bag one.


Adding 500 for delivery, 16.5k for Sapphire is a good deal.

How about this: (*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-hd-7870-2gb-gddr5-flex-2-gb-graphics-card/p/itmddu7grqqtrghg?pid=GRCDDU7GDZ327GZJ&ref=42107e2e-f0c7-4a77-82c8-ea13dc12f61a) ()

How about this: (*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-hd-7870-2gb-gddr5-flex-2-gb-graphics-card/p/itmddu7grqqtrghg?pid=GRCDDU7GDZ327GZJ&ref=42107e2e-f0c7-4a77-82c8-ea13dc12f61a) ()


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2013)

Flex is not good,you are charged for multiple display options which IMO you dont require.And expensive too.More over Flipkart is limiting your buying option by offering a very limited variety of HD7870. 

I would say talk to your Credit Card company if they have the option of converting your purchase to EMis. Most Credit Card company do that. Im saying this because you are paying the price of a HD7870XT but getting a Flex and the likes.

If at all you have to buy from Flipkart ,gigabyte is the best option and then *www.flipkart.com/his-amd-h787q2g2m...N4MG&ref=824639a0-7530-4155-b107-e8d8e139ff34


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

^ how is MDComputer's delivery? Kolkata to Jodhpur is long way. Even with the delivery charges, the price of Sapphire version is still cheaper than FK. DO they have COD?


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

I think they now do offer COD all over the country - just checked with 342001 pin code ( Enter pincode to check COD: ) and got this message



> Success: Product can be delivered to your city Jodhpur situated at Rajasthan under zone NORTH



but make sure you give them a call about the details and confirmation and if everything is positive haggle for discount.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2013)

Try Vedant computer also. If you are interested, we can share the number or you can get it from GamerAnand's thread.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2013)

MD computer is very reliable and have good service. Salesman to Customer interaction is much better in MD over Vedant,IMHO. But yes both are good no doubt and reliable if you want to order from either.


----------

